# Turkey Shot Placement Video



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this on You Tube and thought it would be a good one to share with everyone else that might be bowhunting turkeys this year...or any time in the future.  I'm still thinking about purchasing another tag and going back out with my bow, but it'll have to wait until the all day hunting portion of the season starts.





The bowhunting standard for shot placement on turkeys:
"Shoot them high and watch them die. Shoot them low and watch them go."

Bowhunter57


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

An error occurred during validation. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

firstflight111,
Thank you, for bringing it to my attention.  It appears to be repaired, now.

Bowhunter57


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

very good video to watch thanks for the post


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

My buddies dad shot a turkey friday morning that was shot by a bow last fall (that was our guess). The whole left breast was cut into, filled with puss, and infection we couldnt believe it made it this long. But he said the bird seemed healthy it came in gobbling his head off. Its increadible what they can take and still live....thanks for sharing the video


----------

